# Its goodbye from me



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi guys 

I just wanted to let you know that I am stepping down as a mod in the next few days.

Work is mad and my Nan who I look after is in hospital after a fall.

I'll still be here as a member when time allows,good luck to you all  xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh Struthie sorry to hear that you are stepping down, but can totally understand why.

Hope you will still pop in from time to time and say hello to us all

xxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for all your help Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh Sorry to hear you are stepping down, but can understand why.

Hope your nan gets better soon x x x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw struthie sorry to hear youll no longer be cracking the whip at us. sorry things are a bit stressful your end..hope you nan gets back to fighting fit soon

kj x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for everything Struthie x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear you are stepping down.  I hope your Nan is ok xxx


----------

